# classic nissan wheels



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TxGDgxzV7o


The wheels in this video are original. I am looking for some 15s that will fit this truck. Looking for something that looks classic but will show the disc brakes. (swapped pathfinder rear disks and front double pistons on it).

Will be running drag radial rear.

Will trade.


----------



## Eaton12 (Mar 8, 2014)

its kinda good but if you want really classic wheels then you have to visit here INTERIOR Spare Parts: AM Car Parts has Largest Stock of INTERIOR Parts in UK. and just place order online. And get your desired car parts and car accessories on very cheap rates


----------



## michealdrs (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice 84 but video is a bit blurry. I've seen some good classic truck wheels from American Force, Fuel, and KMC wheels. I like the classic polished look on the rims.


----------



## johnson233 (Mar 12, 2020)

Great video. Picture quality needs to be improved. I like this designed tires.


----------

